# Kitchen Scales



## Art (Dec 9, 2003)

When I was a child, my mother had a kitchen scale that had concentric scales which were calibrated in cups of sugar, flour and shortening. This way we didn't have to measure cups of ingredients, simply weighed them.  The consistancy of the cake or cookies being made was good, and it mad it easire for children to help in the kitchen.  Somewhere along the line it was lost or broken, I'd like to find a similar device somewhere. Can anybody point me in the right direction?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow - what a neat thing to have.  I have never even heard of a scale like this.  I much prefer recipes to have weights in them versus cups, etc. when it is necessary.  I've done some searches and still can't find anything.  If you ever run across one I hope you come back and let us know where you found it.  Sounds like we all need could use one!!  Good luck in year search and I hope you visit us often.


----------



## starrleicht (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow - those go back a long ways. Gosh, I wonder if there is anything like that available anywhere - if anyone knows, please, do share!


----------



## starrleicht (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow - those go back a long ways. Gosh, I wonder if there is anything like that available anywhere - if anyone knows, please, do share!


----------

